# Share Your Desktops



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

Just recently rediscovered Rainmeter, so I decided to mess around.
This is what I came up with...


----------



## Kioskask (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 12, 2016)




----------



## x_eleven (May 12, 2016)

Linux running Enlightenment


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 12, 2016)

here's me :3


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

x_eleven said:


> Linux running Enlightenment





shapeless0ne said:


> here's me :3
> View attachment 11301


You have furry on your desktop nice


----------



## NocturneFox! (Feb 5, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> here's me :3
> View attachment 11301


yeeessss i love it


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 7, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You have furry on your desktop nice



Enlightenment has four desktops. Here are two more:



 





The other one isn't exactly work safe.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 7, 2017)

I share a computer with my Grandson and he got a picture of horses thatr pink brown n purple all havin a horn attack


----------



## Karatine (Feb 7, 2017)

I make sure to keep my icons in that particular order, haha



 

Also, the taskbar is at the top, because why not?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2017)

forums.furaffinity.net: What dose your desktop look like
forums.furaffinity.net: Pos your desktop
forums.furaffinity.net: What's your desktop wallpaper(s)...

Already have several threads of exactly the same, but I'll bite:


Spoiler: Caution: Boobs










Single-screen plebs.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2017)

Rawr!!!


----------



## MT45 (Feb 13, 2017)

It's the simple things. I'd like to find a way to clean up all of my shortcuts to make the desktop icon-free.


----------

